#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Мр. Фримен

## О-сэл Лхундруб

Думаю многим известен данный интернет-персонаж. На проверку он оказался буддистом  :Smilie:  , о чем свидетельсвует его последний ролик. Всем рекомендую http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liXqr...layer_embedded

Для тех, кто не видел предидущение его ролики, желательно сначала просмотреть их в хронологическом порядке. http://mf0.me/wps/category/video/

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (16.06.2010), Ануруддха (15.06.2010), Аньезка (17.06.2010)

----------


## Була

буддист да еще и с голосом озвучивавшего персонажа "Симпсонов" Гомерчика :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> Думаю многим известен данный интернет-персонаж. На проверку он оказался буддистом  , о чем свидетельсвует его последний ролик. Всем рекомендую http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liXqr...layer_embedded
> 
> Для тех, кто не видел предидущение его ролики, желательно сначала просмотреть их в хронологическом порядке. http://mf0.me/wps/category/video/


Что это вообще такое?

----------


## Ануруддха

Mr. Freeman (Мистер Свободный Человек) — главный персонаж серии анимационных роликов, впервые появившихся на YouTube 21 сентября 2009 года, и завоевавших немалую популярность в Рунете[1]. Основное содержание роликов — монологи, в жёсткой форме критикующие образ жизни современного обывателя[2]. На данный момент (03.06.2010) вышло 10 эпизодов сериала, суммарное количество просмотров — более 6 миллионов.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Freeman

----------


## Буль

Безусловно у автора ролика есть талант.

----------


## Топпер

А мне показалось, что это конвеер банальностей и штампов.

----------

Ersh (16.06.2010), Joy (05.08.2011), Yeshe (16.06.2010), Манечка (16.06.2010), Ондрий (16.06.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

а я так вообще не смогла смотреть. Начинаю - и становится противно с первых кадров. Никакого таланта там не обнаружила. ИМХО, разумеется.

----------


## Zom

В принципе вещи многие правильно говорятся. Но чрезмерно агрессивная подача полностью этот посыл аннулирует.

----------

Joy (05.08.2011), Yeshe (16.06.2010), Була (16.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2010)

----------


## Буль

> А мне показалось, что это конвеер банальностей и штампов.


Очевидно Вы плохо разбираетесь в мультфильмах  :Wink: 

Талантливым я в огромной части характеризовал видеоряд. На мой взгляд он достаточно самобытен.

----------


## Топпер

> Очевидно Вы плохо разбираетесь в мультфильмах 
> 
> Талантливым я в огромной части характеризовал видеоряд. На мой взгляд он достаточно самобытен.


Как мультфильм - сделано очень качественно. Здесь не поспорить. 
А вот в плане идей, заложенных в нём - не понравилось.

----------


## Буль

А я и не особо слушал  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Так буддистам эти мульты бесполезны по определению: они ведь для "широких масс". : )

----------


## PampKin Head

В первом видео (фримен 0) голос похож на _доктора Купетмана_ из "Интернов".

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Агрессивная подача использовалась для точности и меткости "удара" по прочно укрепившимся в сансаре умам смотрящих). Ведь ролики предназначены для обычного интернет-пользователя, далекого от помыслов о духовном. Если предложить такому человеку спокойную илюстрацию-разъяснение восьмиричного пути, он даже не сможет досмотреть до конца - станет скучно и неинтересно. И посмотрели бы его не 6 миллионов, а 6 тысяч в лучшем случае... А назови зрителя жрущим-срущим-ржущим животным и внимание к мультфильму будет гарантировано приковано) В мультфильме вообще много различных психологических прийомов. Расшевелить мозги смотрящего - вот первоочередная задача мультфильма, а когда мозги были достаточно "расшевелены", и появился последний ролик с путем и выводами. Вцелом, все сказанное в мльтфильмах более чем верно, и я благодарен их автору (авторам?) за его творения, его деятельность на благо всех живых существ. ИМХО.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (16.06.2010), Михаил Макушев (29.08.2010)

----------


## Ersh

Ничего особенно буддийского в произнесении слова "медитация" и изображении лотосов нету.
Мультфильм, конечно, популярный, но всегда говорит о чем-то в общем и ни о чем конкретно. Набор фраппирующих офисный планктон фразочек.

----------

Joy (05.08.2011), Yukko (16.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Брат Ерш ты конечно прав! не спорю. но имей сострадание и к плактону. не всех такие как мы. да и мы не всегда буддистами были

----------

Алексей Шумилин (11.01.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Агрессивная подача использовалась для точности и меткости "удара" по прочно укрепившимся в сансаре умам смотрящих). Ведь ролики предназначены для обычного интернет-пользователя, далекого от помыслов о духовном. Если предложить такому человеку спокойную илюстрацию-разъяснение восьмиричного пути, он даже не сможет досмотреть до конца - станет скучно и неинтересно.


Но судя по ситуациям, в которых Будда готовил учеников к тому, чтобы они "поняли истину" - подобные методы не являются действующими. Он ведь никогда ни на кого не орал, не суетился - а рассказывал всё мягко, успокаивающе. И сказано, что когда ум слушающего тоже становился мягким и податливым, Будда давал более глубокое учение, чтобы провести слушающего в суть. А слушая эти вопли и "наезды" - я бы не сказал что ум становится мягким и податливым. Вот для примера посмотрим - появится ли здесь на БФ хоть один человек, который сказал, что пришёл к буддизму именно после того как посмотрел этот мульт -)

----------

Joy (05.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2010)

----------


## Echo

> появится ли здесь на БФ хоть один человек, который сказал, что пришёл к буддизму именно после того как посмотрел этот мульт -)


Я после Пелевина пришел.

----------


## Zom

Пелевин же вам в ухо не орал.. -)

----------


## Echo

То есть если бы Фримана переписать, то подача перестала бы быть агрессивной?)

----------


## Юй Кан

В свете простого вопроса: "Ведут ли эти мульты к повышению нравственности?", ситуация с ними, сдаётся мне, та же, что с опусами Пелевина: искушённые эстеты ловят в них свои кайфы (каждый -- свои), чем всё и заканчивается.

(Хотя Пелевин и посложнее, да и поизящнее будет. Уж не говоря об усилиях/затратах, необходимых для ознакомления с его текстами. : )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Но судя по ситуациям, в которых Будда готовил учеников к тому, чтобы они "поняли истину" - подобные методы не являются действующими. Он ведь никогда ни на кого не орал, не суетился - а рассказывал всё мягко, успокаивающе. И сказано, что когда ум слушающего тоже становился мягким и податливым, Будда давал более глубокое учение, чтобы провести слушающего в суть. А слушая эти вопли и "наезды" - я бы не сказал что ум становится мягким и податливым. Вот для примера посмотрим - появится ли здесь на БФ хоть один человек, который сказал, что пришёл к буддизму именно после того как посмотрел этот мульт -)


О! а если вспомнить прямое введение через тапком по-лбу и прочие замечательные истории из тибетского буддизма? А суровых мастеров дзэн/чань с палками? Методы бывают очень разными) БФ - не показатель, не каждый буддист постсоветского пространства читает БФ или вообще юзает инет... Впрочем может и появится здесь кто-нибуть, нельзя исключить такую возможность. Лично я буду рад даже если кто посмотрев мультфильм просто задумается над свои способом жизни.

----------


## Zom

> О! а если вспомнить прямое введение через тапком по-лбу и прочие замечательные истории из тибетского буддизма? А суровых мастеров дзэн/чань с палками? Методы бывают очень разными)


Ну это да. Я-то говорю с позиций сутт палийского канона.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> О! а если вспомнить прямое введение через тапком по-лбу и прочие замечательные истории из тибетского буддизма?


Если б автор мистера Фримана знал, что такое ригпа, получилось бы прямое введение. А так получился _набор фраппирующих офисный планктон фразочек_.

----------

Юй Кан (16.06.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Если б автор мистера Фримана знал, что такое ригпа, получилось бы прямое введение. А так получился _набор фраппирующих офисный планктон фразочек_.


а вы видимо уже обладаете всеведением, раз утверждаете что знает а что нет автор ? Может тогда подскажите нам, грешным, кто он (они) ? Интересует данный вопрос.

----------


## Echo

> Ведут ли эти мульты к повышению нравственности


А почему именно нравственности? Может они ведут к повышению мудрости.



> Если б автор мистера Фримана знал, что такое ригпа


А у него там в начале ролика тигле проскочило  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> А почему именно нравственности? Может они ведут к повышению мудрости.


Сорь за спецхумор, но мудрость без нравственности, это как... пиво без водки! %)

Что до прямого введения, то вопрос: может ли оно осуществляться *без прямого контакта с наставником, да ещё без принятия Прибежища*?
(В чань/дзен передача "от сердца к сердцу" уж точно нереализуема без оного.)

----------


## Echo

> Сорь за хумор, но мудрость без нравственности, это как... пиво без водки! %)


Ну так и обратное же верно. На одной нравственности далеко не уедешь.



> Что до прямого введения, то вопрос: может ли оно осуществляться без прямого контакта с наставником?


Не ну насчет прямого введения это шутка такая была).
А вообще, насколько я понимаю, это вопрос способностей.
Вот вы как считаете, Будда Самантабхадра может быть наставником и обьектом прибежища?  :Wink:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> а вы видимо уже обладаете всеведением


Нет, я не обладаю всеведением. Я просто сравнил ощущения от просмотра мультика и общения с ламой (который не давал мне прямого введения, но который наверняка знает, что такое ригпа), получилось совсем не похоже.
Но если хотите, я могу поменять «знал» на «хотел передать». Смысл не изменится, так всё равно _набор фраппирующих офисный планктон фразочек_.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

С ламой Фримена никто и не сравнивал, это нонсенс. Так мы дойдем до того, что мультяшного человечка объявим учителем. Вы ощущения от каждого просмотренного мультфильма или кинофильма сравниваете с общением с ламой? Ощущения от общения с разными учителями могут отличаться, чего уж говорить о схожести/различии с просмотром мультфильма. 




> Но если хотите, я могу поменять «знал» на «хотел передать». Смысл не изменится, так всё равно набор фраппирующих офисный планктон фразочек.


а с чего вы взяли что он хотел передать ? вы считаете что автор хотел осуществить прямое введение через мультфильм? несколько странно звучит. Опять-таки  это может быть вашим предположением, не более того. Вцелом, спасибо , ваше мнение мне понятно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну так и обратное же верно. На одной нравственности далеко не уедешь.


Это уже схоластика... Т.к. истинная мудрость недостижима без освоения нравственности, тогда как нравственность без истинной мудрости -- вполне.



> Не ну насчет прямого введения это шутка такая была).
> А вообще, насколько я понимаю, это вопрос способностей.
> Вот вы как считаете, Будда Самантабхадра может быть наставником и обьектом прибежища?


А вот не ваджраянец я, никаким образом, потому для меня этот вопрос -- абстракный (или уж точно, что в этом контексте -- схоластический).
Что же до шуток таких, так они рисковые, ибо плодят заблуждения: в нашем случае -- по поводу мультов от Фримена. На что несколько сердито и намекнул, шутку дезавуировав. : )

Зачем вообще эти игры вокруг Фримена? Чтобы -- *что*?

----------


## Echo

> Т.к. истинная мудрость недостижима без освоения нравственности, тогда как нравственность без истинной мудрости -- вполне.


Мы видимо о каких то разных мудростях нравственностях.



> Что же до шуток таких, так они рисковые, ибо плодят заблуждения: в нашем случае -- по поводу мультов от Фримена.


Да шутки как шутки.



> Зачем вообще эти игры вокруг Фримена? Чтобы -- что?


Какие игры? Обсуждение? Сам ролик? Что задумал автор? Чем вообще может быть полезно подобное? Или что?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мы видимо о каких то разных мудростях нравственностях.


У меня шла речь о шила и праджня парамитах. А у Вас?



> Какие игры? Обсуждение? Сам ролик? Что задумал автор? Чем вообще может быть полезно подобное? Или что?


Вопрос об играх относился к лично  Вашим шуткам, а не к тому, что задумано кем-то. : )

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> а если вспомнить прямое введение через тапком по-лбу и прочие замечательные истории из тибетского буддизма? А суровых мастеров дзэн/чань с палками? Методы бывают очень разными)





> С ламой Фримена никто и не сравнивал, это нонсенс.


Ну, вы сравнили агрессивную подачу Фримена с методами обучения Тилопы и суровых мастеров дзэн/чань.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Ну, вы сравнили агрессивную подачу Фримена с методами обучения Тилопы и суровых мастеров дзэн/чань.


Это было утверждение о том, что методы могут быть разными, но не сравнение самого Фримена с ламами. Например, доброта и некоторое прививание нравственности в различных старых советских мультфильмах также метод, имхо, однако это не дает повод считать советских мультипликаторов или  персонажей их мультфильмов ламами.

P.S. Под методами я подразумевал методы положительного воздействия на зрителя вцелом, но не методы введения истинную природу ума или др.

----------


## Echo

> У меня шла речь о шила и праджня парамитах. А у Вас?


Да у меня то тоже, только они тракуются в различных традициях по разному.



> Вопрос об играх относился к лично Вашим шуткам, а не к тому, что задумано кем-то. : )


О том что тигле проскочило? Это был комментарий к забавной, на мой взгляд, реплике *Цхултрим Тращи*

----------


## Шавырин

Посмотрел Mr.Freeman, на моё имхо, автор играет в "Matrix"  :Cool:

----------

Манечка (17.06.2010), Юй Кан (16.06.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Т.к. истинная мудрость недостижима без освоения нравственности, тогда как нравственность без истинной мудрости -- вполне.


Что такое нравственность, Юй Кан?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что такое нравственность, Юй Кан?


ОК, повторю: шила-парамита.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да у меня то тоже, только они тракуются в различных традициях по разному.


Т.е. в ваджраяне возможно достижение мудрости без дисциплины/нравственности/соблюдения обетов?



> О том что тигле проскочило? Это был комментарий к забавной, на мой взгляд, реплике *Цхултрим Тращи*


Ну да, а потом пошло-поехало... И уже, вроде, проехало? : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Посмотрел Mr.Freeman, на моё имхо, автор играет в "Matrix"


Да, в чём-то эти мультяшные загрузы -- пародия "Матрицу". : ))
Сказал же: искушённые эстеты там много чего гипертекстового/компостмодернисткого повычитают... ; )

----------

Шавырин (16.06.2010)

----------


## До

> Т.к. истинная мудрость недостижима без освоения нравственности, тогда как нравственность без истинной мудрости -- вполне.
> 
> ОК, повторю: шила-парамита.


Праджня парамита делает все прочие парамиты парамитами.

----------

Иван Ран (16.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Праджня парамита делает все прочие парамиты парамитами.


Аргументы?..

----------


## Була

Перекиньте тему в "Творчество", думаю восприятие проще будет да и веселее. А еще нужно изобрести юморометр для буддистов и не, на БФ.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2010)

----------


## До

> Сообщение от Юй Кан  
> Т.к. истинная мудрость недостижима без освоения нравственности, тогда как нравственность без истинной мудрости -- вполне.
> ОК, повторю: шила-парамита.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Праджня парамита делает все прочие парамиты парамитами.


Тема интересная и большая. Дословное утверждение такое _было_, но не скажу где. Вот утверждения в пользу моего тезиса, из Махаянсамграхи.

(Для начала уточнение, что тут речь идет именно о бодхисаттвских/махаянских парамитах, а не о парамитах вообще, так как есть и мирские парамиты.)




> 21. Non-imaginative wisdom and the perfection of wisdom are synonymous. As a scripture teaches, "*When a bodhisattva dwells in the perfection of wisdom through the cultivation of non-abiding, he is able to cultivate the other perfections to their fullness*."


(Тут в МС приводится цитата из сутры.) По поводу "fullness":



> 7. [Etymology of the pāramitās]. What is the etymology (nirukti) of these virtues? - By transcending (paramībhūta) all the wholesome roots (kuśalamūla), generosity (dāna), etc., of ordinary people (laukika), of the śrāvakas and pratyekabuddhas, they come to the other shore (pāramita): these are the virtues (pāramitā).


Сама "этимология" подразумевает, что парамита превосходит мирские поступки. Так почему я привел цитату про "fullness"? Я полагаю, что _парамита_ переводит на другой берег как раз через совершенство = доведение до полноты, поэтому это доведение - неотъемлимое качество парамиты и именно парджня-парамита позволяет это доведение (превосходящее мирские поступки). (Комм.: "Pāramitā is synonymous with excellence.")


Также известно, что парамиты включены друг в друга.



> 13. [Mutual inclusion of the pāramitās]. How is the mutual inclusion (anyonyaviniścaya) of these virtues to be understood? The Bhagavat designated all the virtues sometimes by the name of generosity (dāna), sometimes by the name of morality (śīla), sometimes by the name of patience (kṣānti), sometimes by the name of zeal (vīrya), sometimes by the name of meditation (dhyāna) and sometimes by the name of wisdom (prajñā). What was his intention (saṃdhi)? - He wanted to say that, *in the practice (prayoga) of each virtue, there is the intervention of all the virtues*. [145b8]
> ________
> Комментарий: 13. Comm. Bh 357c10-16, bh 203b1-4, U 422c24-423a7, u 311a4-311b1.
> “In the Trimśatikāprajñāpāramitāsūtra it is said: When one speaks of one virtue, one is speaking of all the virtues. What does that mean? It means that in the practice of one single virtue, all the other virtues are involved. Thus, when one practices generosity (dāna), one disciplines (saṃvṛ-) the body (kāya) and the speech (vāc); thus there is the involvement of the virtue of morality (śīla), and so on up to: *when one practices generosity, one understands the cause (hetu) and the fruit (phala); thus there is the involvement of the virtue of wisdom (prajñā*). It is the same for the other involvements.” (Bh)


Отсюда следует, что парджня-парамита не может быть отделена от прочих парамит.

Характеристика (лакшана) парамит, (то что отличает парамиты от не парамит):




> i) Excellence of support (āśrayaparamatā), because they have the mind of enlightenment as basis (bodhichittāśrayatvāt).


В основе просветлённый ум - может ли просветленный ум быть без мудрости? Не может.



> iv) Excellence of skilful means (upāyakauśalyaparamatā), because they are contained in intuitive wisdom (nirvikapajñāna-parigrahāt).


Они содержатся в "интуитивной мудрости" (non-imaginative wisdom). Т.е. её наличие определяет парамитовость парамит.

----------

Юй Кан (16.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Спасибо, До.

По пунктам (ничего личного, просто мне так удобнее систематизировать):
а) букв. санскр. pāramita означает "переводящая на другой берег", при этом пал. pāramitā/pāramī -- "совершенство";
б) парамит насчитывают, в разных случаях, шесть или десять;
в) высшая из всех парамит -- праджня-парамита;
г) без праджня-парамиты все прочие парамиты/совершенства не могут быть доведены до полноты, т.е. без неё "достижение другого берега" неосуществимо.

Второе:
а) нигде не утверждалось, что праджня-парамита может быть отделена от других;
б) утверждалось обратное: без практики нравственности (шила) обретение праджни недостижимо.

Таким образом, спорим, по мне, на пустом месте. Вся проблема в том, что мною неверно было истолковано исходное суждение "_Праджня парамита делает все прочие парамиты парамитами_", ибо и без полноты праджни (высшей из парамит) парамиты/совершенства не перестают быть совершенствами (т.е. добродетелями -- или необходимыми, но не достаточными качествами -- способствующими достижению другого берега).

В подтверждение (возможно, избыточное) моего заключения -- цитата из "Трактат Бодхидхармы о созерцании ума":



> *Хуйкэ также спросил:* Насколько мне ведомо, буддой становятся благодаря следованию трём сочетаниям чистой дисциплины и практике шести совершенств. Вы же теперь наставляете учеников просто созерцать ум. Как же можно стать буддой, если не следовать практике дисциплины?
> 
> *Бодхидхарма ответил:* Тремя сочетаниями чистой дисциплины обуздывается ум, омрачённый тремя ядами. Сдерживанием одного из ядов достигается безмерное благо. «Сочетание» означает «собирание вместе». Три сочетания чистой дисциплины называются так, поскольку, благодаря обузданию трёх ядов, в уме обретаются все три безмерных блага.
> Шесть совершенств означают очищение шести чувственных способностей. Санскритское слово парамита означает в нашем языке «достижение другого берега». Когда шесть чувственных способностей очищены и более не загрязняются мирской пылью, это равносильно отстранению от несовершенств и достижению другого берега. Отсюда и название: «шесть парамит» или «шесть совершенств».
> 
> *Хуйкэ спросил:* Три сочетания чистой дисциплины, как сказано в сутрах, это три обета: отсекать всё неблагое, взращивать всё благое и спасать всех чувствующих существ. Вы же теперь говорите лишь об обуздании ума, омрачённого тремя ядами. Разве это не противоречит смыслу сутр?
> 
> *Бодхидхарма ответил:* В сутрах, поведанных Буддой, всё изложено достоверно, без лжи и искажений. Когда бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы прошлых времён совершенствовались в своих практиках, они принимали три обета для преодоления трёх ядов, обязуясь следовать трём сочетаниям чистой дисциплины. Они постоянно совершенствовались в соблюдении нравственных предписаний, поскольку для исцеления от яда алчности принимали обет отсекать всё неблагое. Они постоянно совершенствовались в сосредоточении, поскольку для исцеления от яда гнева принимали обет взращивать всё благое. Они постоянно совершенствовались в мудрости, поскольку для исцеления от яда неведения принимали обет спасать всех чувствующих существ. Следуя трём этим чистым дхармам — соблюдению нравственных предписаний, сосредоточению и мудрости — они преодолевали действие трёх мерзких ядов и достигали пробуждения.
> Обуздывать три яда означает устранять все формы неблагого, потому это называется отсечением [неблагого]. Поддерживать три сочетания чистой дисциплины означает полностью проявлять все формы благого, потому это называется взращиванием [благого]. Отсекать неблагое и взращивать благое означает, что неисчислимое множество практик исполняется на благо себе и другим, а также для спасения всех чувствующих существ, потому это называется спасением [существам]. Таким образом, мы знаем, что совершенствование в дисциплине не отделено от ума. Если естественный ум чист, чисты и все чувствующие существа. То же сказано в сутре: «Когда ум омрачён, чувствующие существа омрачены. Когда ум чист, чувствующие существа чисты». А также: «Для очищения буддо-земли прежде очисти свой ум. Как только ум очищен, очищена и буддо-земля». Если обузданы три вида ядовитых мыслей, то три сочетания чистой дисциплины осуществляются сами собой.
> ...

----------

Буль (17.06.2010)

----------


## Echo

> Т.е. в ваджраяне возможно достижение мудрости без дисциплины/нравственности/соблюдения обетов?


В ваджраяне они менее разделены, а достижение мудрости провозглашается уже в махаяне:



> ...По той причине, что бодхисаттвы опираются на праджня-парамиту, в их сознании отсутствуют препятствия. А поскольку отсутствуют препятствия, то отсутствует и страх. Они удалили и опрокинули все иллюзии и обрели окончательную нирвану.





> Благомудрые друзья! Маха-праджня-парамита является самой почитаемой, самой высокой, самой первой! Она нигде не пребывает, не уходит и не приходит. Все Будды трех миров возникают из нее. С помощью великой мудрости она позволяет достичь другого берега и разрушает все страсти и омрачающую активность пяти скандх.42 Поскольку она является самой почитаемой, самой высокой, самой первой, восхваляя самую высокую Колесницу Учения и практикуя ее, вы непременно станете Буддой. Не уходящая, [нигде] не пребывающая, не приходящая, являющаяся единством дхьяны (медитации) и праджни (изначальной мудрости), не загрязненная во всех вещах, порождающая всех Будд трех миров, она превращает три яда43 в дисциплину (шила), медитацию (дхьяна) и изначальную мудрость (праджня).
> § 27. Благомудрые друзья! В этих вратах моего учения праджня, раз возникнув, рождает 84 тысячи мудростей. Почему так? Потому что в мире есть 84 тысячи страстей. Если же вы освободились от страстей, то праджня всегда находится в вашей собственной природе и никогда не покидает ее. Тот, кто обрел просветление в этом учении, тот не имеет мыслей (у-пянь), не имеет памяти (у-и), не имеет привязанностей (у-чжу).
> 
> Не избавляйтесь от своего неведения и ложных взглядов (в смысле - не ставьте себе такой цели. Это - не цель. В смысле - это ложная цель. - Кл.), так как они сами по себе являются природой истинной таковости (истинной реальности). Когда с помощью праджни вы обретаете просветление и среди всех вещей [ничего] не отвергаете и [ничего] не предпочитаете, то [это и будет называться] "созерцая свою природу, стать Буддой".
> 
> § 28. Благомудрые друзья! Тот, кто хочет вступить в глубочайшую дхарму-дхату,44 вступить в праджня-самадхи,45 должен непосредственно практиковать праджня-парамиту. Имея в руках лишь один цзюань "Алмазной праджня-парамита-сутры", вы можете обрести созерцание своей собственной природы и вступить в праджня-самадхи. И тогда вы немедленно поймете, что достижения такого человека безграничны.





> Ну да, а потом пошло-поехало...


А потом вы начали задавать все эти вопросы 



> И уже, вроде, проехало? : )


Вам виднее.  :Smilie:

----------


## Echo

> В подтверждение (возможно, избыточное) моего заключения -- цитата из "Трактат Бодхидхармы о созерцании ума":


В очередной раз поражаюсь как же по разному можно прочитать небольшой отрывок текста  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> В очередной раз поражаюсь как же по разному можно прочитать небольшой отрывок текста


Да ничего ж поразительного: разные люди -- разные умы. : )
К примеру, сыскать этот самый трактат Бодхидхармы на кит. так и не удалось, зато есть два перевода на англ. Но отличаются, они, местами, весьма ощутимо, хотя оба переводчика -- наши современеники.
И поделать с этим, даже обретя ту самую праджню, ни-че-го не-воз-мож-но: чего ни скажи -- истолкуют по-разному. : )

----------


## Echo

> Да ничего ж поразительного: разные люди -- разные умы. : )


Умом то понимаю, что ничего, но ощущения быстрее)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Умом то понимаю, что ничего, но ощущения быстрее)


В итоге ощущения сливаются на клаву шустрее, чем ум успевает вмешаться и их устаканить? : ))

----------


## До

> Таким образом, спорим, по мне, на пустом месте.


Не знаю с чем вы спорите, я лишь обосновывал свой тезис "_праджня парамита делает все прочие парамиты парамитами_", по вашей просьбе. Причем мне было это интересно сделать на основе ранних текстов. Даже шила (ещё не совершенная), требует мудрости, иначе как знать что дисциплина, а что нет? Так что без мудрости не быавет ничего. В 8БП мудрость стоит в самом начале. Но при этом мудрость и развивается практикой. Нельзя мудрость поставить только в начало или в конец, тут одно помогает другому. Можно попробовать так: начальные парамиты требуют мудрости и ведут, в итоге, к еще большей мудрости.

----------

Echo (18.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не знаю с чем вы спорите, я лишь обосновывал свой тезис "_праджня парамита делает все прочие парамиты парамитами_", по вашей просьбе. Причем мне было это интересно сделать на основе ранних текстов. Даже шила (ещё не совершенная), требует мудрости, иначе как знать что дисциплина, а что нет? Так что без мудрости не быавет ничего. В 8БП мудрость стоит в самом начале. Но при этом мудрость и развивается практикой. Нельзя мудрость поставить только в начало или в конец, тут одно помогает другому. Можно попробовать так: начальные парамиты требуют мудрости и ведут, в итоге, к еще большей мудрости.


Так обяснил же, что неверно истолковал этот Ваш тезис, супротив коего, после его разъяснений, ничего не имею.
Но изначально он прозвучал для меня как антитезис к сказанному мной:



> Т.к. истинная мудрость недостижима без освоения нравственности, тогда как нравственность без истинной мудрости -- вполне.


А оказалось, насколько понимаю теперь, что ничего не опровергалось, а просто захотелось поговорить о праджне вообще?

Отсюда и взялась непонятная Вам фраза о споре на пустом месте.

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрыта

----------

